# Anlikerm



## 18204

Hi Michelle,I just thought I would start a new thread here since the main thing we talk about is Mike's tapes.How are you doing today?Robby


----------



## 16584

Hi Robby! Sorry, it took me awhile to find this thread!Well, I am much better today! I had a violent attack yesterday but it was because of ant spray. I am very sensitive to sprays and chemicals like that. Still don't feel comfortable leaving my house, yet, but one day at a time, right?!? I just started listening to the second session 2 days ago and I'm finally falling asleep during the sessions. I actually slept on my own last night and my GERD did not wake me up at 2-4am! I woke up alot but I didn't have tummy trouble and fell right back asleep. I hope this continues!! I am beginning to feel much better. I read your post about day 50 and I'm sooo happy for you!! I cannot believe the success you have had with this program, only half way through. There are alot of people on Heather's website that have listened to the entire program 2-3 times and are still having problems. So, I come here, and read your posts because they are much more inspiring!I can't believe you can even smoke and drink alcohol! That's awesome! I had to quit smoking in October because I got too sick. I couldn't handle it anymore. I couldn't eat food but I would still go outside and smoke. Go figure! LOL!!I hope you continue to improve and show no symptoms of anxiety OR IBS. It sucks that's for sure. I just want to get to the point where I can eat whatever I want. I do not believe that I have to be a prisoner to a specific diet for the rest of my life. I WANT CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!! Okay, AND ICE CREAM!!!!Keep me Posted and CONGRATULATIONS!!Happy Dance, Happy Dance!!Michelle


----------



## 16584

You can just email me if you don't want to take up a bunch of room on the forums. My email addy is merchantg###comcast.netTake Care!Michelle


----------



## 18204

Hi Michelle,It's good to see ya again.Unfortunately there is no way to know when it will happen, but if it happens like it did for me it will just sneak up on you one day (ooh, what a feeling). The funny thing is that I didn't think anything was happening until that day, but my wife told me later that she had been seeing little improvements each day for several days.Did you read what you wrote here?


> quote:I just started listening to the second session 2 days ago and I'm finally falling asleep during the sessions. I actually slept on my own last night and my GERD did not wake me up at 2-4am! I woke up alot but I didn't have tummy trouble and fell right back asleep. I hope this continues!! I am beginning to feel much better.


 I wonder!I don't know if you can see it, but I think your post has a happier feel to it than your last few.With a couple more weeks before Christmas I hope you reach a point where you can enjoy yourself and your family.I was so amazed at the results I was having with Mike's tapes I felt like I had to tell the whole world, so I thought I would stick around here for awhile and try to help everyone I could, and this is not a one way street, It makes me feel good thinking I may be helping others.I also love chocolate, so you may not want to read this. I eat all the chocolate I want. It had never seem to make a difference in my D anyways. I could go a couple of weeks without then a couple with and no diff in my D.Thanks for the dance, that was fun, just don't tell my wife.ThanksRobby


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hey Michelle,Good to "see" you over here too and that you are having some improvements with feeling better! I suspect the few folks that I have seen post on Heather's BB that are redoing the program post because they need the ongoing support; the ones who post they are doing well, do so once or twice, then usually move on from the BB because they are growing away from the IBS thoughts.I have to say that I now can eat chocolate too, and my former triggers of nuts (I eat lots of almonds daily), and popcorn. Never could eat those when I had my worst IBS pre-hypno. I also can drink, tho I am not much of a drinker, but when I do, I am OK. I also have ice cream and all dairy, no diet restrictions whatsoever! It is like being out of prison! Oh, yeah, I can eat onions too - that used to be a big no-no for me! Now I can have guacamole and salsa too, which used to be bad...LOL, I am remembering how it "used" to be, and there were lots of things I guess that I can now eat.So there is hope!And who knows, you may just have that ice cream and chocolate before you know it!!!


----------



## 16584

AWWW, thanks you two for all the encouragement! That's so awesome that neither one of you have to follow a diet. Happy Dance, Happy Dance!!







I did not sleep well last night. I don't know why. This time I don't think it was reflux problems. I think I was C!! I woke up and was having cramps in my back, lower abdomen, and butt......I know that sounds funny, but it hurt!! After 2 BM, I finally feel better. I think I got it all out.....I'm used to being a D not a C!!!Well, hopefully today will be a better day......Take care!!Michelle


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Michelle, Hmm, I am wondering! If you are used to being a D not a C, then you may be seeing some results!With some folks, their IBS symptoms can temporarily swing the other way during hypno as it is adjusting your motility rate and finding a balance - so in a way, tho you had to suffer, this could be part of the healing process. Some folks have mentioned this happening, and then the body finds a balance. It might not be the case, but just an observation.Just keep as optimistic as you can, and try not to think too much about it one way or another. My progress sort of began to just sneak up on me, and one day, I was thinking, hey, I haven't had D for a while! It is a subtle and gradual improvement over time.Keep at it! You will do better, I am sure of it!


----------



## 16584

Well.......At 12:00 I had a major D attack!!! I emptied my entire colon in about 15 minutes. Had about 8 BM's!! So, I guess I was only C for a little while!! Now, I'm back to normal.....







This sucks!!I bounced back okay, though. It only put me down for about an hour with the nausea and cramping but I seem to be doing okay now. So, I know I'm getting better because attacks like the one I had today usually put me down for a week at least!!! Usually I cannot eat the rest of the day and I'm already back eating a little bit again. So, I'm gettin' better......One day at a time. Thanks for the feedback!!Michelle


----------



## 18204

SOOOOO COOOOOL, not "cool" about what you went through, but how you recovered.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Yep, that's the deal - I went from 4 hours almost every day of severe non-stop D (don't know how anyone could go so much!) to now, if at all, only a few seconds of gurgle only every once in a while and then I am fine... so you are on the road to recovery !!!! YAY!!! Superduper news - glad you are bouncing back!


----------



## 16584

WHOOO HOOO!!! I'm glad that I got over it quicker, today. Last time I had an attack that bad was October 17th. Hubby took me to the doctor the next day because I thought I was going to go have to go to the emergency room. I had a bad attack IN the doctor's office. couldn't eat at all for days.......I went to the GI doc and he did the endoscopy/colonoscopy on November 8th. Between October 17th and November 8th, I lost 10 lbs!! Not good....I'm finally starting to gain weight back. Robby, (And Marilyn) I really appreciate you hanging out after you have found success with this program to tell others about it, including myself. You two are right about why I haven't heard about too many successes with the program. Everyone gets better and vanishes....they don't need the boards anymore, unless the program doesn't work for them. Thanks so much! I need to go to the grocery store tonight.....the pantry is bare!! I don't know if I will make it over there or not. Think I can make it?? Of course, you're going to say yes! "Go for it", right??Michelle


----------



## Screamer

Hi Michelle, Just had to pop in and say "yep, go for it!!!". I managed a full fledged family dinner at a thai restaurant the other night and then an hour and a half's worth of malling today (admittedly I only went to the bank and to get a couple of groceries from Woolies but it's the christmas rush time, UGH!!!). Best bit was I didn't think about my bowels once!!! I couldn't believe it when I got home! I was so excited! And if I can do it I know you can







Marilyn it was interesting to read about the whole D/C thing. I still have D days but generally they are "Mr Whippy" days (sorry I know that's TMI but don't know how else to explain it) and some days I'm even C! Which is pretty rare for me unless I'm taking constipating meds which I'm not cause I'm not taking anything except a bit of buscopan.I too had one of my under the rib cramp attacks the other night and while I felt as sick as I always do with it it only lasted half the time and the next day I wasn't all sore inside like I usually am after I have one! Sorry, I'll shut up now. I'm rambling, it's just that it's like all of a sudden I've noticed all these tiny changes that I didn't really see when they first happened.Glad things are picking up for you Michelle







Keep us updated!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

This is wonderful Amy! YAY - and maybe one day soon you're signature will be a bit different ...







Just keep positive, and know that if you can be better once, you can be even better again! Thanks so much for sharing! xx


----------



## Screamer

He he. I forgot about my signiture (maybe need hypno for brain fry post childbirth







). Is this one a bit better?


----------



## 18204

That's GREAT that you are both doing so well.HIGH FIVES ALL AROUND


----------



## eric

anlikerm How is it going?


----------



## 16584

What info are you talking about?? I'm confused...I'm doing okay. Had another attack, yesterday but I think they're tied to my GERD. When my stomach gets empty I have an attack but I take sucralfate and I have to take it on a totally empty stomach. I DO NOT feel well when my stomach is empty. But, I'm okay. I cancelled my doctor's appt again yesterday and told them I'm still not comfortable leaving my home, so the doctor FINALLY gave me 15 Xanax and told me to make an appt with the Psychiatrist. So, maybe they will get me on an anti-anxiety that is actually worth something until the hypno kicks in full force.How are you??? Don't remember talking to you but that's okay!! Was I drugged up that day??Michelle


----------



## eric

No Michelle, I was just checking to see how you were doing in general.My wife has gerd and ibs and they interact sometimes.Sorry you had to cancel the appointment but things will get better and we will all help you out.


----------



## 16584

OH, I see! Thank you for checking up on me!I guess that "blog" about you not being a doctor is an automatic entry?? Sorry, I was just a little confused....







Anyway, I'm sorry your wife has to deal with this, too. It really sucks having IBS and GERD. I also have a hiatal hernia. So, it's hard for me to eat, sleep.....everything. Thanks for being here for me! You guys have helped me... TONS!!!Talk to ya soon!Michelle


----------



## eric

anlikerm, since your d there is a drug you might want to ask the doctor about and see if it could be for you, called amitriptyline or more commonly Elavil.It has been shown to help some IBSers and might be worth looking into.


----------



## 16584

Hey Eric!Already been on that one! I was on that one the first time around in 2003. After 2 months, I was stable!! This time around, it didn't work. It triggered my GERD and I have been jacked up ever since! So, the GI doc took me off of it and gave me Pamine Forte becuase it's an antispasmodic and it also controls stomach acid. I only went on it for a day and stopped using it because the side effects freaked me out really bad!!! Well, I just started the Pamine Forte again, yesterday and cut my dosage by half. It seems to really be helping, this time, without all the freaky side effects. My mouth is still dry but at least I am not choking to death like before! Thanks for the suggestion, though! Keep them coming!!! I also found out that if I sleep with NOTHING around my waist, I won't wake up in the middle of the night with stomach ache's so much. It really helps!!Michelle


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Michelle,My gastr told me if I didn't have the side effect of dry mouth, that the doseage wasn't high enough and would not be effective!Yep on the Elavil too, and it helped for awhile.There is a list of all the IBS meds in this link:http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/medications.shtmlI think I have been on almost all of them at one time or another - the D ones anyway...I take Prevacid for my GERD and it helps - but I found out that if I take a muscle relaxant (for another ailment) I can get the GERD symptoms - seems to affect me that way, so you are wise to see the connections...Hang in there - you may want to suck on some hard candy for the dry mouth - it may help.Take care







Marilyn


----------



## eric

anlikerm its too bad a it worked and then didn't. Have you ever given it a second try. Maybe your gerd just acted up that time? Possiblity.I have also heard that sleeping on your left side might help the gerd at night.Also if you eat chocolate, that can increase gerd symptoms in a lot of gerd patients.The tapes should also help with both problems for you as you keep going.So one problem you have with leaving the house is D yes, that's the main problem?


----------

